# Perpignan to Zaragoza - 3 routes which one?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

In a couple of weeks will be making a trip to Madrid, we start in central France.

Taking a look at routes from Perpignan to Zaragoza can see 3 obvious routes which I guess each have their merits...

1 - via Prades and La Seu d'Urgell 

2 - via Girona , Vic and Manresa

3 - via Barcelona on the autoroute

Anyone travelled any of them and have a preference and why?

We are using our old Hymer which is a tad slow but always gets there.

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*route*

1 or 2

Avoid 3

TM


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks TM

We do have an appointment in Madrid and that route makes the travel time a little more predictable, although from memory (about 12 years ago) it was fairly routine and lacked interest.

ta


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We used the autoroute around Barcellona in June, it was the only Spanish toll route we used but we needed to cover a lot of ground that day and didn't really fancy detouring into the city. The route was uninspiring but it was quick, think it cost about 8 euros for the 40 odd miles. Haven't used the other routes.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

if you want a nice scenic route with lots of twists and turns go gerona lovely drive but takes a long time 
motorway quickest


----------

